# Harry Eyes Up A Rlt4



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think he likes it...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

My God - his hands are huge!!!









Great pic









Alasdair


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice pic Jase, is this going to be his first watch?!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Alas said:


> My God - his hands are huge!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope he doesn`t throw up on it









Is the `4` barf proof?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Cool picture... so now you can say your just "looking after" watches for him, another good excuse to give the 710 you see!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Is the `4` barf proof?


50M water resistance Mach.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the `4` barf proof?
> ...


I know it`s WR but what`s it`s BR or even UR?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hes surprisingly barf free so far, so no worries there Mac....

He can piss over his own head though









Alan, hes got a fair few to choose from but Im sure his first will be a RLT


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Alan, hes got a fair few to choose from but Im sure his first will be a RLT


Can see that he is going to be brought up well then mate.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> He can piss over his own head though


You've taught him well









Great photo by the way


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice one Jase, cool pic


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Great pic, he's a handsome devil!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I think he likes it...


How old's Harry Jase?

Just had my granddaughter here - 3 weeks.

I was banned from buying her a Motorhead baby grow - by my wife.

But will measure her for a watch ASAP


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great pic, great Watch, great bairnie, but ooooh! that's a sequence dancer's tie !









Congrats Jason!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If it's one thing Jase isn't it's strictly ballroom!


----------

